# Any Expats in Tepic?



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm checking out lower elevations now. Uruapan is perfect climate but turned out, high altitudes are bad for me. If anyone knows anything about this city, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

My Spanish teacher is from there and visits her family regularly. What do you need to know?


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Tepic*



kcowan said:


> My Spanish teacher is from there and visits her family regularly. What do you need to know?


Well, I need to, for health reasons, trade elevation for heat. I'm going to visit there on the 22nd of March for a few days to see if I can take the heat. Actually, I don't find as much on Tepic as I'd like so anything she can tell me about the place will be most welcome. Where are you located now? How does she travel back and forth? Thanks muchly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> Well, I need to, for health reasons, trade elevation for heat. I'm going to visit there on the 22nd of March for a few days to see if I can take the heat. Actually, I don't find as much on Tepic as I'd like so anything she can tell me about the place will be most welcome. Where are you located now? How does she travel back and forth? Thanks muchly.


You probably know this but, a visit in March will not give you much of a sense of the temperature throughout the year.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Agreed; but isn't this the hot season? So if it's livable now, I'm good to go.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> Agreed; but isn't this the hot season? So if it's livable now, I'm good to go.


I don't know about Tepic, but in most of the central highlands of Mexico, the hot season is the period before the summer rains starts. In Mexico City that is usually May and the early part of June.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

JoParsons said:


> Agreed; but isn't this the hot season? So if it's livable now, I'm good to go.


Be sure to ask the locals if the Molino Menchaca sugar mill in Tepíc is still in operation. 

The last time I was there in autumn, during the sugar cane harvest season, the mill was burning the spent cane to fire their boilers to run the mill. The air pollution was pretty bad. Left a brown haze over the entire valley. 

Not so livable then.

Suerte,

-- K.H.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks I'll check


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the website of an expat and the Tepic message board:

THE TEPIC AND NAYARIT, MEXICO JOURNAL


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Here is the website of an expat and the Tepic message board:
> 
> THE TEPIC AND NAYARIT, MEXICO JOURNAL


I've been on the board for a little while now. It hasn't been very helpful so far; but thanks very much.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tepic*



JoParsons said:


> I've been on the board for a little while now. It hasn't been very helpful so far; but thanks very much.


I was in Tepic for a few days in Jan. 2010 on our way back from PV and found the place charming. It was nice and warm and easy to walk around. Every meal was accompanied with a small plate of fresh papaya, mango, and pineapple and was not even on the menu in every restaurant. They said it gets hot and humid in the summer there. It is less than 100 kilometer from the ocean so a fideicomiso would be needed for a foreigner the buy a house. When last month driving the cuota from Guadalajara to PV the freeway sign was 35 kilometers to Tepic off of the cuota. I might have converted the klms. to miles, I don't remember. It might be 35 miles away.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I was in Tepic for a few days in Jan. 2010 on our way back from PV and found the place charming. It was nice and warm and easy to walk around. Every meal was accompanied with a small plate of fresh papaya, mango, and pineapple and was not even on the menu in every restaurant. They said it gets hot and humid in the summer there. It is less than 100 kilometer from the ocean so a fideicomiso would be needed for a foreigner the buy a house. When last month driving the cuota from Guadalajara to PV the freeway sign was 35 kilometers to Tepic off of the cuota. I might have converted the klms. to miles, I don't remember. It might be 35 miles away.



Alan, Confused again? It would not matter if it was less than 100KM or 90KM or 80KM or 70KM or 60KM form an ocean...The 100Km rule is for foreigners buying within 100KM from an international border...for your information a fidecomiso is needed when a property is within 50KM of an ocean.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> alan, confused again? It would not matter if it was less than 100km or 90km or 80km or 70km or 60km form an ocean...the 100km rule is for foreigners buying within 100km from an international border...for your information a fidecomiso is needed when a property is within 50km of an ocean.


50 km OK. Thanks for pointing out my mistake for us. I calculated the distance when there 2 years ago. Tepic is close to the Pacific as the crow flies, maybe within the 50 KM Restricted Zone. I don't know exactly.

http://playasmexico.com.mx/llegar_playa.php?id_rubrique=535


.....


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

My Spanish teacher drives with her Italian husband or alone. Tepic was really bad right after they moved the cartel members to the local federal prison and their families followed them. But apparently, it is pretty good now. No more holding up gringos on the roads at night. The town is charming and the prices are reasonable when compared to PV.

It is right on the cuota from Mazatlan to GDL so getting around is easy. Like others have said, the weather is not as good as in the high plains south of PV (e.g. El Tuito).


----------



## TDC2 (Feb 11, 2011)

March is definitely not the hot season in Tepic, so be sure not to judge your capacity to tolerate summer there by what it's like in late March -- which should be delightful!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mid April to Mid June will be the hottest part of the year ...... usually.


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

I live in Tepic and would be happy to answer any questions anyone has. Tracy


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hola Tepic*



BombonTorres said:


> I live in Tepic and would be happy to answer any questions anyone has. Tracy


Good to hear from you, Tracy. Actually, I moved to a little place just outside Santa Maria del Oro, going towards the lake. This is amazingly dry and hot. 

Really funny thing, two weeks after I moved in on April 15, the landlord and his wife took a six week vacation to England to visit his mother. He said it was his mother's 92 birthday, but I think he just wanted to escape the heat. It is a gorgeous place, mountains all around, the crater lake and the little town nearby. I've driven into Tepic a couple of times because nowhere in Santa Maria do they sell cat litter. I guess there are no indoor cats in the area. 

So, how do you keep cool? I bought an extra fan and am learning when to close up the place to keep it less hot. I'd love to hear from you.

Fina


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Kimpatsu Hekigan said:


> Be sure to ask the locals if the Molino Menchaca sugar mill in Tepíc is still in operation.
> 
> The last time I was there in autumn, during the sugar cane harvest season, the mill was burning the spent cane to fire their boilers to run the mill. The air pollution was pretty bad. Left a brown haze over the entire valley.
> 
> ...


Ah, that answers a question I've had for more than 40 years. What was all that smoke around Tepic when I passed through on a bus from TJ to Guadalajara back in 1971? I thought it might be -- lol -- "slash and burn" agriculture. Like back in prehistoric times...


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> Good to hear from you, Tracy. Actually, I moved to a little place just outside Santa Maria del Oro, going towards the lake. This is amazingly dry and hot.
> 
> Really funny thing, two weeks after I moved in on April 15, the landlord and his wife took a six week vacation to England to visit his mother. He said it was his mother's 92 birthday, but I think he just wanted to escape the heat. It is a gorgeous place, mountains all around, the crater lake and the little town nearby. I've driven into Tepic a couple of times because nowhere in Santa Maria do they sell cat litter. I guess there are no indoor cats in the area.
> 
> ...



Hi Jo! Santa Maria Del Oro is a beautiful place! I guess getting used to the heat is something that comes with time, but you can get an air conditioner from Wal-Mart, Elektra, Coppel and a lot of other stores (you should also be able to find cat litter). All these stores are in Tepic, but I'm not sure what stores are in Sta Maria. I'm going to include a link for window units: https://www.coppel.com/catalogo.php?numarea=3&numareaweb=111&numciudad=4 Or the following link would certainly be more energy efficient. elektraonline.com Climas y Calefaccion-Linea Blanca-Enfriadores 
Good Luck!:clap2:


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Ah, that answers a question I've had for more than 40 years. What was all that smoke around Tepic when I passed through on a bus from TJ to Guadalajara back in 1971? I thought it might be -- lol -- "slash and burn" agriculture. Like back in prehistoric times...


Ugh, don't even get me started on that! When I was little, there was virtually no pollution in Tepic, and now since there are so many plants opening up (sugarcane and otherwise) it's kind of disappointing. Oh well, I guess it's just like everywhere else, going to hell in a hand basket and it's a shame. I still love it here though.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will look into those elektra ones.


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> Thanks so much. I will look into those elektra ones.



Good luck Jo! I'm in Minnesota right now and it's 93 degrees out today, the only thing I want to do today is go swimming. Are there lots of great place to go swimming in Sta. Maria? I love going to Los Rosales right outside of Tepic! I can't wait to get home and go! Take care.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

BombonTorres said:


> Good luck Jo! I'm in Minnesota right now and it's 93 degrees out today, the only thing I want to do today is go swimming. Are there lots of great place to go swimming in Sta. Maria? I love going to Los Rosales right outside of Tepic! I can't wait to get home and go! Take care.


The lakes are still pretty cold; it should be refreshing.

OTOH, it's only going to be in the 60's and rainy on Sunday. Enjoy the one day of 90's.

If we didn't have the gale force winds, it'd really be hot, wouldn't it?

(written from Roseville)


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh heck, I'm going to check out the lake tomorrow and see if there's a good spot to take a dip. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> The lakes are still pretty cold; it should be refreshing.
> 
> OTOH, it's only going to be in the 60's and rainy on Sunday. Enjoy the one day of 90's.
> 
> ...


I am actually in Roseville! The lakes are still too cold to take puppy swimming, but I'm looking forward to going home.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

BombonTorres said:


> I am actually in Roseville! The lakes are still too cold to take puppy swimming, but I'm looking forward to going home.


Of all the crazy coincidences!

We're on a MX forum, and in the same suburb in the US!


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Of all the crazy coincidences!
> 
> We're on a MX forum, and in the same suburb in the US!


I would say so!


----------



## elken (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi
I am planning to visit Tepic in February to see if it would be a good place for me to live. I am a single retired woman (from the US) currently living in Panama. I would like to connect with as many people who live there as possible. Cuyler has been very helpful so far in answering questions. I am new to this forum...how to connect thru email?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tepic*



JoParsons said:


> I've been on the board for a little while now. It hasn't been very helpful so far; but thanks very much.


Hi JoParsons;

I live here along with about 175 other Gringos between here and San Blas. More than 50% of them are Missionaries or decendents of Missionaries and mostly meld in with the Mexican Society.

No ****** Gulch here (thank God for that). Just a regular Mexican City with very nice natives. It's about size of Albuquerque now, 400k+ in habitants, Capital City, but still a one horse type town.

Oh, and the City made the Machaca family put scrubber filters on the Sugar Cane Factory so during cane burning/harvest time not so sooty as previous poster mentioned.

It's cheap inexpensive living and as far as I'm concerned better weather than in Guadalajara area. They get a dusting of snow each winter - If I wanted that I'd stay in USA! We don't.
We're at 2700-2800 ft. elevation here. There like most cities we have our own micro-climates here. Tell me what you're comfortable with and I'll stear you to a neighborhood to look for homes to rent.

We have acquired some conveniences over the years like a Walymart, Sam's Club, Mall with 130 stores and Cinemax, oh and a Sears.

Downtown is like from 100 years ago. It's a regional center where people come from every small pueblo here to find things they can't buy back home and or see our ton's of Doctors/Dentists (cheap) as we have both a Medical School and Dental School here and recent graduates after getting used to the semi-cosmopolitan life sytle don't want to return to their Pueblo.

It's a city very much like where I grew up near Glendale, California. Not a tourist center but with 40-60 minutes have some of the best things in Mexico. I mean best Bass Fishing in all of Mexico at Laguna Agua Milpa, 50 minutes due north of here in the Sierras. Great Hot Springs out at Valle de Amatlan de Cana. I get great surfing at great beaches within 40 minutes of here sometimes during the week (not weekends) we get the beach to ourselves. There's a lot to do around here, and having lived or worked in 41 States in USA, I get bored easily. I don't get bored much down here. Nice pretty Balnearas within 30 minutes of downtown. Can even drive up to top of Mt. San Juan where they have a very small alpine village with ton's of pine trees within 40 minutes of downtown.

It's conveniently in the middle of Guadalajara (155 miles to the due East), Puerto Vallarta 95 miles South, and Mazatlan 180 miles (by toll road) to the North.

What Tepic is not? It's not a glitzy all dolled up tourist town, go to SMA or Guanajauato or that. it's a Socialist run town, where the Govt mainly stays out of your hair, but since 2011 it's probably one of the most patrolled, best Security regulated City in Mexico right now. Only 3 killings last month and they seem to all have been "in the business". They can't drive worth s**#!, as no driver written or skills test to get your license here. There's benefits and draw backs to Socialist run towns. Puts a smile on your face though laughing about it.

Tell me/ your families interests, hobbies, where you've lived (comfortably) before in USA and I'll give you the translation down here. Send me your email address, and I'll share a few Google Photo Albums of places we enjoy near here.

Cuyler


----------

